#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Πρόστιμα για πειρατικό λογισμικό

## Xάρης

"_Πρόστιμα 8 εκατ. ευρώ για πειρατικό λογισμικό σε ελληνικές επιχειρήσεις το 2011

Από τις αρχές του χρόνου, τα δύο νέα Τμήματα Προστασίας Διανοητικής Ιδιοκτησίας του ΣΔΟΕ έχουν επιβάλει πρόστιμα σε επιχειρήσεις που χρησιμοποιούν πειρατικό λογισμικό, συνολικού ύψους 8,19 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ.

Όπως ανακοίνωσαν ο Οργανισμός Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας και η Business Software Alliance, ένας διεθνής οργανισμός που εκπροσωπεί τη βιομηχανία εμπορικού λογισμικού, το ΣΔΟΕ έχει στείλει φέτος επιστολές σε 3.216 επιχειρήσεις προσκαλώντας τες να της υποβάλουν φωτοαντίγραφα των αδειών χρήσης των προγραμμάτων που χρησιμοποιούν, καθώς και των τιμολογίων αγοράς τους.

Από το 2006 μέχρι σήμερα, η Υπηρεσία Ειδικών Υποθέσεων του Σώματος Δίωξης Οικονομικού Εγκλήματος έχει στείλει 22.581 επιστολές σε επιχειρήσεις σε όλη την Ελλάδα.

Ακόμα, τα Τμήματα Προστασίας Διανοητικής Ιδιοκτησίας σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη πραγματοποιούν επιτόπιους ελέγχους.

Ο Οργανισμός Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας και η BSA αναφέρονται επίσης στις έρευνες της νέας υπηρεσίας Οικονομικής Αστυνομίας και Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος (ΥΠΟΑΔΗΕ) της ΕΛΑΣ, η οποία  εξιχνιάζει εγκλήματα που διαπράχθηκαν σε βάρος του δημοσίου και της εθνικής οικονομίας, αλλά και εγκλημάτων που διαπράττονται με τη χρήση του Διαδικτύου.

Το Τμήμα Προστασίας Λογισμικού και Πνευματικών Δικαιωμάτων της ΥΠΟΑΔΗΕ είναι αρμόδιο για υποθέσεις παράνομης διείσδυσης σε υπολογιστές και υποθέσεις παράνομης διακίνησης λογισμικού._"

*Πηγή:* Εφημερίδα "ΤΑ ΝΕΑ"

Ας φροντίσουμε συνάδελφοι να έχουμε μόνο νόμιμο λογισμικό στους υπολογιστές μας.
Όχι μόνο γιατί αυτό είναι το σωστό, αλλά και από το φόβο του προστίμου.
Και να θυμηθούμε ότι υπάρχουν και εναλλακτικές δωρεάν λύσεις για κάθε πρόγραμμα ακόμα και αν αυτό είναι το AutoCAD.
Ίσως όχι των δυνατοτήτων τους, αλλά ικανά να καλύψουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις ανάγκες μας.
Σε τελική ανάλυση, όταν θα έχουμε όλοι νόμιμο και μόνο λογισμικό, θα έχουμε και υγιέστερες συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού μεταξύ μας.

----------

